# Genetic link with bipolar disorder



## Flea (May 15, 2009)

Here's a purely gratuitous link to a new study finding yet more genetic connections in bipolar disorder ... posted just because I thought it was cool.  :wink2:

http://health.msn.com/health-topics/bipolar-disorder/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100215607




> The study found two genes to be closely associated with bipolar disorder. Both of the genes affect the way our bodies build structures called "ion channels" on the surface of nerve cells. Ion channels are the gates used by charged particles as they surge in and out of cells. Sodium and calcium are two of these ions.
> Opening and closing of ion channels is what causes a nerve cell to "fire." This means that it sends an electrical signal to the next cell. Problems can occur in this process. Nerve cells may not fire easily. Or they may be "excitable" and fire too easily. These problems can lead to unhelpful patterns of brain signaling. Unstable nerve activity probably is what causes the symptoms of bipolar disorder.


----------

